
Computer Chronicles [videos] - type0
https://archive.org/details/computerchronicles
======
type0
Also on youtube:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/ComputerChroniclesYT/videos)

